# TeXworks



## everypot (Sep 2, 2009)

(Texworks is in port now! Thank Diego Depaoli, lx and miwi. http://www.freshports.org/editors/texworks/)

Anyone can port Texworks? 

Texworks is a graphical user interface to the typesetting system TeX and its extensions LaTeX, ConTeXt, and XeTeX. (Preview release 	0.1 / 2009-08-02, donâ€™t be put off by the low version number:

Texworks:
http://www.tug.org/texworks/

Build texworks:
http://code.google.com/p/texworks/

Mailing list:
http://tug.org/pipermail/texworks/

TexWorks looks awesome Screenshots:

http://www.tug.org/texworks/img/texworks-winxp.png
http://www.tug.org/texworks/img/texworks-osx.png


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2009)

any screen shots would be appreciated...

btw, check out lyx.org


----------



## everypot (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks.


lyx is more or less a WYSIWYG editor. It's like running Microsoft Word in Wine on Freebsd instead of using Openoffice. I prefer more native latex front-end enditors like Kile, Klat, TeXworks, TexniCenter(Windows), ...


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 2, 2009)

At the moment, I'm using editors/texmaker. It seems similar to TeXnicCenter. There should be other options under editors, but I haven't tried them out.

Vim and Emacs should also work well.


----------



## trebestie (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm ready to submit the port, but the project doesn't provide yet a tarball to download, so I'm waiting the first official release.

Cheers


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> lyx is more or less a WYSIWYG editor. It's like running Microsoft Word in Wine on Freebsd instead of using Openoffice. I prefer more native latex front-end enditors like Kile, Klat, TeXworks, TexniCenter(Windows), ...



No it isn't.... Once you try out you'll see... While it makes writing in TeX/Latex etc simpler, formatting output must be done in vim (replace with your favorite editor) creating custom files, for latex (don't remember extension)


----------



## everypot (Sep 2, 2009)

trebestie said:
			
		

> I'm ready to submit the port, but the project doesn't provide yet a tarball to download, so I'm waiting the first official release.
> 
> Cheers



That's great! Thanks.


----------



## everypot (Sep 2, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> No it isn't.... Once you try out you'll see... While it makes writing in TeX/Latex etc simpler, formatting output must be done in vim (replace with your favorite editor) creating custom files, for latex (don't remember extension)



By "makes writing in TeX/Latex etc simpler", do you mean that it provides a lot of toolbars for writing symbols and structures?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> By "makes writing in TeX/Latex etc simpler", do you mean that it provides a lot of toolbars for writing symbols and structures?



Not really... there are some buttons, and comboboxes related to styles, etc...
main feature is that you don't have to type much of latex specific stuff....

on other hand if you want to do something specific, you can directly insert latex code....

Visit homepage, install print/lyx15 and try out....


----------



## trebestie (Sep 2, 2009)

If anyone want to test...
download manually texworks-406.tar.bz2 here
http://www.datafilehost.com/download-864df3cb.html
and put the file in /usr/ports/distfiles
download manually texworks.shar here
http://www.datafilehost.com/download-0cb0bda1.html
and put the file in /usr/ports/editors then run
sh texworks.shar 
as root.
Now you can cd to texworks and build the binary as usual.
Let me know if something goes wrong.


----------



## everypot (Sep 4, 2009)

trebestie said:
			
		

> If anyone want to test...
> download manually texworks-406.tar.bz2 here
> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-864df3cb.html
> and put the file in /usr/ports/distfiles
> ...



works flawless for me. one need a big/wide screen to use texworks since it displays two parallel windows. On my netbook, I use klat w/o any toolbars to fit in the tiny screen.


----------

